
Running Git on a SSD Speed Comparison - icefox
http://benjamin-meyer.blogspot.com/2010/12/git-ssd-speed-comparison.html
======
Zev
It would be nice if axis' were labeled, to give some sort of idea as to what
the scale of things is.

~~~
CWIZO
Obligatory: <http://xkcd.com/833/> (today's xkcd)

~~~
Groxx
Wow, epic timing.

------
js2
When dealing with a large repo, an SSD really helps, no doubt about it. When
dealing with the Chromium repo on OS X, the difference is night and day
noticeable, especially when grep'ing and traversing history (blame, log -S).
It also especially helps when compiling large projects as the rest of the
system stays usable.

That said, git isn't terrible with large repos on an HD, but you'll want to
make sure your repo is well packed and you'll also notice a big difference
between the cold-cache and warm-cache cases.

BTW, when benchmarking git, it's helpful to have the output of "git count-
objects -v" to understand how the repo is packed. It's also good to take the
best of 3 runs to eliminate the cold-cache case.

------
Luyt
I have the same experience. SSD's are really great when you have to access
many small files. The absence of seek times speeds up some things enormously,
and if you're a developer, you'll see a boost in compiling and version control
jobs.

------
javert
I never noticed myself "waiting" for Git to finish any kind of local operation
until after I switched from an SSD to a HDD. (My SSD ran out of space...)

Good article.

------
jasongullickson
I'd love to see something like this for compile times, especially comparing
multiple SSD's...anyone seen something like this?

~~~
philh
IIRC, Joel Spolsky tried this and found no noticeable speedup.

It's not really surprising that the bottleneck in compilation is the CPU
rather than IO.

~~~
jasongullickson
I'm surprised :)

My disk seems to get hammered during compiles...

